# ladder safety-when is it time to say good bye?



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I have about 10 miles of climbing up and down my old 8 foot lladder.
I could see her age but every time we worked todgether we managed the task.

In the back of miy mind I was saying "Got to get rid of her and try a new one" but.. time passes.

Today at about 10 feet with a load in my arms she finally gave out.
I came crashing to the ground. 
Both knees got a huge hit. 
My right toe is dark blue and throbbing and I have a 2" gash in my left arm.

I consider myself lucky I was not impaled on the broken back struts of my old ladder.
I'm out now looking for a prograde replacement to hold 300 lbs.

I am asking all you good folk to go and check you ladder this week a decide if a permamnet injury is worth a huge risk with and old friend.

Dont be worrried I'm fine - feathers ruffled though.

Bob


From new shop


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've gone to Fiberglass ladders, both for step ladders and extension ladders. I don't know if you can visually find anything wrong by looking at the ladders.

But I don't want to drop it and cause some glass breakage in the supporgts.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Only 300 lb! That is not too much, when you consider the weight of the person and the Bag of cement or stack of tiles being carried on your back - I think I would be looking at 250kg minimum - the cost difference is negligible. There are so many multipurpose ladders on the market now you are spoiled for choice.

Sorry to hear about the injuries sustained, I hope you recover quickly - Whiskey and more Whiskey is the secret to fast recovery and getting over the fear of climbing onto the next ladder (that is my exscuse).


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Bob, I'm glad it wasn't too serious. I just replaced mine this spring because the old one getting quite scarey.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I escaped any serious problems but I was worried about your guys who may not have even considered your aging ladders.
Tony, I must admit that your remedy has been used successfully here again. <g>
I went out after the incident to look at the offering and all I can find on my short list is 140 kg. Or around 300 lbs for a ten foot ( 3 meter) unit.
I will keep looking.
It's tossup between weight of the ladder and capacity.
Karson, I 'm looking at fiberglass and aluminum now for strength and weight.
Woody, wish you would have phoned me now <g>

Bob


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Good advice, and I'm glad it was not worse for you.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Geeze Bob you should have followed your instincts and purchased a new one. The gut never lies. If it feels something is wrong turn around and walk away. Glad to hear you made it through it without serious injury. Things could have been a whole lot worse.


----------



## woodnut (Apr 22, 2007)

I found out the hard way that new ladders are not always safe either. While I was building my shop I had one of the new extendable ladders and was putting osb overhead, was on the third rung and it broke. Threw the 4'x8' sheet to the side and fell to the concrete with small scratches. After looking at the way the rungs were installed I found only two rivots to hold the rungs on.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Good the hear that you didn't get speared, Bob!

Never seen a ladder do that.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

glad you are ok! Could have been disastrous


----------



## gusthehonky (Feb 26, 2008)

The orange colored Werner have provided strength and reiability far exceeding their $ amount. I have total confidence when a fully extended 40' needs to carry myself and a bundles of shingles to a rooftop.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I recently broke down & bought a new Werner MT-22, I think it's one of the best built ladders. My son has had one of these for quite a few years now.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the consideration and the input fellas.
I have just about done my homework now so the hunt begins for either a 10' step industrial grade xtra duty or now I have to take a closer look at the Werner MT-22 that Dick suggests.
There's a wood show here in a couple of weeks so that may give me a chance to talk to some vendors.
In the meantime, I'm using one of ours from work and waitng for the bruises on my knees , toes ,hip and arm to lighten up.
I can't ever remember getting this chipped up that quickly. <g>

Bob


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

You reminded me of what happened to me once, this was 40 years ago.

I was on the ladder about 10" up, getting ready to put cedar shakes on my house, & there was a flap on a piece tar paper. I reached to straighten it out, & a bat flapped its wings, & let out a screech. Startled!! I jumped back, & down I went. Lucky for me I landed like a cat, on my feet. Only shaking, & laughing about it. *WHEW! *


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Bob, been there myself. Got a monster bruise when an 8' wooden stepladder broke on me a few years ago. I feel your pain. I bought a 22' LiL Giant that is similar to the Werner mentioned above. It's very stable, easy to use and carry around. Best ladder I've ever used. I believe they are available at Sears, at least around here they are. Might be a special order item. Don't think you could go wrong with either of these ladders.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

That helps quite a bit Darell.
I trying to be real careflu this time.
I bought the other one because I said I would only use it for x-mas lights.
This one I will buy for carting shingles. <g>

Bob


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Check out this cool video.
*The 6 million dollar ladder.*


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

I guess if you start to question a ladders safety, it's time to replace it. Glad you are OK, heal quickly.


----------

